# نكت طلبة عماره ...



## أسيرة الصفحات (28 يونيو 2009)

اتنين صحاب واحد دحاح:10: و التاني عادي :9: خارجين من امتحان نظريات فالعادي سأل الدحاح 
ها عملت ايه ؟
كتبت كتير 
رد عليه : لأ طبعا LESS IS MORE 
قام قاله : غريبه مع أني عمال ابص على ورقتك و لقيتك راسم و شغال يعني 
رد عليه الدحاح و قاله : طبعا رسمت و لكن مكتبتش ما انت عارف form follows function 
قاله : طب و خلصته كله ؟
رد الدحاح : الحقيقه ملحقتش 
استغرب العادي و قال : أمال ليه خرجت قبل الوقت ؟
قاله : زهقت اصل less is a bore 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره الدكتور بتاع التخطيط قال 
يا جماعه في بحث جماعي 
كونوا مجموعات 
كل مجموعه مكونه من 3 افراد 
قامت الدفعه صوتت لا يا دكتور خليهم اربعه 
قام قال : لا يمكن انا راجل و كلمتي عمرها ما تنزل الارض ابدا 
قامت الدفعه عملت اضراب عن الاكل و الشرب و النوم 
لكن الدكتور مستسلمش 
عدا كثير 
و الحكايه زي ما هيا 
بعدين صعبو على الدكتور 
فجمعهم و قال خلاص ... زي بعضه خليهم اربعه 
قام المندوب قال : لا خلينا ثلاثه احسن
استغرب الدكتور 
فقال المندوب : اصل العدد مش هيكفي 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره واحد دكتور بيسأل واحد تلميذ : إمتى تسليم المشروع بتاعكم 
قاله : و الله مش عارف يا دكتور لما الدفعه تسلم 
قاله : ايه الطلبه المهملين دول حتى مش عارفين هتسلمو امتى 
قاله : و ايه الدكتور اللي مش عارف ده 
------------

حوار بين اتنين طلبه في قسم عماره 
-	هنعمل ايه النهارده ؟
-	بافكر نبدأ التخطيط و نقضيها النهارده تطبيق
-	لا بقولك ايه انا عندي بكره ديساين وش و مش عايز اهيس 
-	لا يا عم لا تهييس و لا بتاع انت بس اربع نسكافيه 
-	هو النسكافيه ده دماغ 
-	خلاص روح روق كده و اعمل حاجه مش محتاجه مخ 
-	أيوه عرفت 
-	اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟
-	تحكم بيئي

-
مره طلبه كانو رايحين يمتحنو تحكم بيئي امتنحنو نظريات 

-----------

قد تبدو لكم هذه النكت نكت بايخه و غير مضحكه
و هي فعلا كذلك
لانها ليست نكت 
انها أشياء حدثت بالفعل .. أو لنقل مآسي 
و هذا ما يجعلها 
مستفزه
اعتذر عن هذه النكت
و تعليقي الحقيقي في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي الكريم رسمت الابتسامة الجميلة على وجهي بارك الله قيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 يونيو 2009)

مع انها فعلا مش حلوة بس الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد ظاهر (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## م.محمد الشافعي (29 يونيو 2009)

*حياة طالب العمارة..............................احلى نكته*

*تعرف انك طالب معماري لما.....*





*واحد يقول لك صباح الخير تقول له مساء الفل*​ 

*تختصر الـ3 وجبات في الفطار*​ 

*تشرب اكتر من 3 قهوة سادة في ليلة واحدة*​ 

*تعرف الفرق بين طعم الـ*
*UHU*
*والـ*
*Pritt*​


*تقدر تعيش من غير نور ولا ناس ولا اكل ولا شرب لكن تتجن لو البلوتر ماطبعش مشروعك*​ 


*تضيع مفتاح بيتك وماتحسش الا بعد اسبوع*​ 
*تقوم تغني بصوت عالى الساعة 3 الصبح من غير اي سبب*​ 











​ 
*تكون خبير اوتوكاد وفوتوشوب وايلاستريتور وماتعرفش تعمل جدول اكسيل*​

​



​ 
*يكون عندك مادتين في اليوم وشغل طول اليوم*​ 




​ 
*تقضي وقت في الكلية اكتر من البيت*​ 





​ 

*تخرج من الكلية بس عشان تجيب اكل*​

​







*تحلم بمشروعك بيجري وراك*​ 




​ 
*اهلك يكون لهم حياة اجتماعية اكتر منك*​ 
*اخوك الصغير يكون له حياة اجتماعية اكتر منك*​

*اختك اللي لسة مولودة يكون لها حياة اجتماعية اكتر منك*​ 
​



​ 

*تبقى عارف كل المحلات اللي بتفتح 24 ساعة في المنطقة*​ 




​ 
*يكون اصحابك بينامو في ليلة واحدة اكتر منك في اسبوع*​ 




​ 
*تعتبر ان الساعة 3 الصبح بدري*​ 
*تكون خارج الساعة 3 الصبح وكل الناس عارفة انت فين*​

​



​ 
*تكون يوم الخميس والجمعة كلهم في الكلية*​ 




​ 
*تقول(الساعة لسة 12 بليل لسة قدامي وقت كبير اخلص)*​ 




​ 
*تتلخبط بين الشروق والغروب*​ 







​ 

*تسأل الساعة كام بعد كدة تسأل الصبح ولا بليل*​ 




​ 
*يوم الخميس بتاعك 73 ساعة*​ 




​ 
*صباعك يتقطع ويبقى تفكيرك الوحيد الماكت هايخلص ولا لا*​ 




​ 
*تفهم فعلا ليه المعماريين شعرهم ابيض ولابسين نضارات*​ 




​ 
*تسمع كل الاغاني اللي بتحبها في ليلة واحدة ...مرتين تلاتة*​ 




​ 

*تبقى اغاني معينة تفكرك بالكلية*​ 










​ 







​ 
*يكون ليك مفهوم تصميمي في ترتيب الاكل في طبقك..دة اذا كان في طبق*​ 




​ 
*تاكل بالمسطرة*​ 










​ 
*تصحى عشان تروح الكلية..تلاقي نفسك في الكلية*​ 




​ 

*تعتبر ان اللي برة الكلية دة العالم الواقعي*​ 




​ 
*تحب تاكل تروح تقعد ع القهوة*​ 




​ 


*تحسب عدد الايام اللي فضلت صاحيها*​ 




​ 

*تحسب الوقت على اوقات التسليمات ..فاضل 3 ايام ع التسليم..النهاردة خامس يوم من التسليم*​ 




​ 
*تعرف زمايلك في الكلية اكتر من اهلك*​ 




​ 
*تعتبر المسطرة الـ*
*T*
*دراعك التالت*​

​



​ 
*ماتعرفش ترسم من غير دوشة*​ 













​ 
*تعتبر ان اي سطح مستوي هو سرير بس مش واخد بالو*​ 




​ 
*يبقى اي كتاب بتقراه عبارة عن صور بس*​ 




​ 
*زمايلك يكرهوك لانك بتشغل الاغاني اللي انت بتحبها بصوت عالي*​ 
*نفس الزمايل يحبوا الاغاني دي ويزهقوك منها*​

​








​ 
*تسمي ادواتك وتعاملهم على انهم بني ادمين*​ 




​ 
*تكون الاغاني الشعبي هادية بالنسبة لك*​ 




​ 
*تكون درجة حرارتك فوق الاربعين مش عذر كافي انك تفوت تسليمة*​ 




​ 

*تبقى عارف ان كل اللي مكتوب دة حقيقي*​ 




​ 
:59:


و شكرا​


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (29 يونيو 2009)

م.محمد الشافعي قال:


> *تعرف انك طالب معماري لما.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حلو كتيييير الموضوع بس بالنسبة للحاجات اللي مش مطبقة يبقي انا كده مش بالدرجة الكفاية معمارية (هههههههه)

وبالنسبة ليكي اسيرة الصفحات انا فعلا حسيت انها مش نكت 
ميرسي ليكي كتييييييييييييير


----------



## فتوح (30 يونيو 2009)

بالأحكام دي أنا معماري أصيل جداً


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (30 يونيو 2009)

م.محمد الشافعي قال:


> *تعرف انك طالب معماري لما.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا معمارية ميه في الميه بالمواصفات دي :20::75::12:


----------

